# Need suggestions for a new MTL device



## aktorsyl (17/4/17)

Hi guys,

(Not sure whether this is in the correct subforum - please feel free to move it if not)

I currently have two devices: for MTL I have the V8 from VAP3 using 1ohm coils, and for DTL I have the iJust S tank on a Wismec Predator on 0.3ohm coils. My general rule is MTL during the day at work, and DTL during the evenings/weekends.

I'm very happy so far with the DTL setup, but the V8 MTL device is starting to show its age. It's been absolutely great, but I need to replace it. I've been looking around and I'm very unsure what the best MTL option would be. My criteria is:

1) Should have easily available 1ohm coils
2) Should be thin/slim, easy to fit into a pocket.. everyday vaping device for when I'm at work.
3) I mix DIY juices so I'd probably want to mix a 60vg / 40pg juice for it, but can also do 55/45 if that's too much VG. Nic would be around 12-14mg.
4) Flavour should be good. At the moment I can't really taste anything on the VAP3 V8. I know MTL isn't a complete flavour-fest, but as good as it can get would be nice.

What really impressed me with the V8 was the amount of punishment it can take. I've even thrown 70vg cream-based juices at it and it wicked without any complaints. Coil even lasted about a week on those. Very impressive actually.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Andre (17/4/17)

Consider the Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit, which takes EUC coil units of varying resistances and widely available.

Also the Aspire Nautilus 2 atomizer is great for MTL. Vapour Mountain has it as part of the Zelos kit here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (17/4/17)

Thanks Andre - both look good, my only issue is that neither are thin/slim or pen-shaped if you will.


----------



## Lingogrey (17/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks Andre - both look good, my only issue is that neither are thin/slim or pen-shaped if you will.


@aktorsyl - For a pen-shaped setup, you could perhaps consider this Aspire 1000 maH carbon fiber variable voltage battery currently on special at a very good price: http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/ASPIRE-CF-VV-BATTERY-1000mAh-FREE-Aspire-USB-Charger

in combination with the Nautilus Mini (which will be more expensive, but which will provide you with variable airflow settings and a rock-solid reputation as a MTL tank): http://eciggies.co.za/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI?search=nautilus

or in combination with the Aspire K3 (which I don't know much about, and which does not provide you with variable airflow or a detachable glass, but I see that it is promoted as a "Nautilus Mini Alternative", is said to provide quite a tight draw, and is considerably less expensive. I had an Aspire K1 with an Eleaf variable voltage battery almost at the very start of my vaping journey, and that was a great little setup):
http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-K3-Clearomizer-Tank-BLACK?search=nautilus
http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-K3-Clearomizer-Tank ?search=nautilus


----------



## aktorsyl (17/4/17)

@Lingogrey Ah that seems perfect. (Your link for the Nautilus Mini seems to be the same as for the battery though? Google doesn't yield any results for Nautilus Mini in SA from what I can see.. hopefully I'm just looking in the wrong places).

How does variable voltage work? I only have experience with variable wattage, so not sure what VV is supposed to be set to for MTL.

EDIT: Is the Mini tank you were referring to this one? http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI
With these coils: http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK

Only downside I see to those coils is that at 1.8ohm and with those wicking holes it won't take anything above a 50/50 vg concentration.


----------



## Lingogrey (17/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> @Lingogrey Ah that seems perfect. (Your link for the Nautilus Mini seems to be the same as for the battery though? Google doesn't yield any results for Nautilus Mini in SA from what I can see.. hopefully I'm just looking in the wrong places).
> 
> How does variable voltage work? I only have experience with variable wattage, so not sure what VV is supposed to be set to for MTL.
> 
> ...


Sorry @aktorsyl - I have changed the link. Yes, that is the tank and those are the coils. You also do get 1.6 ohm coils, but nothing lower than that. When I was vaping on the K1 (which used similar Aspire 1.8 ohm coils, with slightly smaller wicking holes though) it actually wicked anything up to 70 VG with no problem (not quite sure why, but most likely because with these devices one vapes at relatively low power). For a short explanation on the difference between VV and VW (most, not all, pen-style devices used to be fixed power, 'semi-mechanical', or variable voltage. It is only recently that we have seen innovations such as temperature control in pen style devices such as the Joyetech Ego One VT), see here: https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/02/voltage-watts-ohms-vapers.html#wattage


----------



## Lingogrey (17/4/17)

If you are looking for exactly 1 ohm coils in a pen style device, the closest that I can think of would be the Joyetech Ego AIO with the Cubis 1 ohm coils (it is also very inexpensive, going from as little as R 300 at a wide variety of vendors. It does come with two 0.6 ohm coils though, so you would have to buy the Cubis 1 ohm coils separately). It provides quite a decent vape, especially at the price point


----------



## aktorsyl (17/4/17)

Doesn't have to be exactly 1ohm, I just want better flavour than what I'm currently having on this one. It's a yoghurt-berry clone and tastes great in subohm tanks, but tastes more like muted perfume in a MTL


----------



## Silver (17/4/17)

Hi @aktorsyl 

There are a few other great MTL threads which you may want to check out - might give you some ideas

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/getting-a-new-mtl-setup.t35115/page-2
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/advice-for-mouth-to-lung-setup-please.t31063/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/recommend-me-a-mouth-to-lung-setup.t28399/

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (17/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Doesn't have to be exactly 1ohm, I just want better flavour than what I'm currently having on this one. It's a yoghurt-berry clone and tastes great in subohm tanks, but tastes more like muted perfume in a MTL


It is sometimes difficult to reproduce the flavor from a juice 'intended' for a higher powered sub-ohm setup in a much lower powered (where a far smaller quantity of juice is being vaporised) mtl setup. If you look at some highly rated recipes from 2014 / early 2015 you will see that they are generally higher PG (which is a better flavor carrier than VG) and have much higher flavoring percentages usually because of this reason. Personally, I would still rate the flavor on the Nautilus Mini, even with higher VG / lower flavoring percentage juices, as superior to the Ego AIO (although I think that the Ego AIO is just great from a value for money perspective).

I would second checking out the options in the threads that @Silver highlighted (many of them will not be ideally suited to pen-styled setups, but a number might be)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

I have a nautilus mini on an aspire cf vv battery. The good thing about this is that you will find the recommended voltage range inscribed on the 1.8ohm coils, which happen to be quite easily available at most online vendors. This will help you to figure out the variable voltage dilemma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Thanks guys, that combo looks like a winner. Good battery life on the 1000mAh battery? I suppose at 1.8ohm it doesn't drain too quickly.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks guys, that combo looks like a winner. Good battery life on the 1000mAh battery? I suppose at 1.8ohm it doesn't drain too quickly.



I would say its better than good but that could be based on the fact that mine doesn't get used much due to the fact that I only use it when I'm in stealth mode. I would guesstimate a full days use if you use conservatively though


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> I would say its better than good but that could be based on the fact that mine doesn't get used much due to the fact that I only use it when I'm in stealth mode. I would guesstimate a full days use if you use conservatively though


Awesome. And last question - what's the max percentage of VG that can wick in those 1.8ohm coils, in your experience? Although I probably wont use my 70/30 juices in it much, I'd mostly use my 55/45 ones.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

I've been using my wife's twisp juices without her knowledge and those are 50/50. I do have an 18mg 60/40 apple flavored juice that works as well.


----------



## Andre (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> I have a nautilus mini on an aspire cf vv battery. The good thing about this is that you will find the recommended voltage range inscribed on the 1.8ohm coils, which happen to be quite easily available at most online vendors. This will help you to figure out the variable voltage dilemma


Please post a picture. Overhang?


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Ok will organize one during the course of the day. Stay tuned lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> @Lingogrey Ah that seems perfect. (Your link for the Nautilus Mini seems to be the same as for the battery though? Google doesn't yield any results for Nautilus Mini in SA from what I can see.. hopefully I'm just looking in the wrong places).
> 
> How does variable voltage work? I only have experience with variable wattage, so not sure what VV is supposed to be set to for MTL.
> 
> ...


I had the nautilus mini, and get my replacement coils from Vape Mob, that was more than a year ago though; Tanks like that... Rather go rebuildable than paying fifty a pop per coils; or more by now. 

Vapor Council Mini Volt is probably what you need  get the 80W one, their first was 40Watts


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I had the nautilus mini, and get my replacement coils from Vape Mob, that was more than a year ago though; Tanks like that... Rather go rebuildable than paying fifty a pop per coils; or more by now.
> 
> Vapor Council Mini Volt is probably what you need  get the 80W one, their first was 40Watts


I certainly hear your point on the coil price - but the box form factor is a dealbreaker for my "stealth daytime" setup unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I certainly hear your point on the coil price - but the box form factor is a dealbreaker for my "stealth daytime" setup unfortunately.


Are you wanting a pen like, ijust structure? :?


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Are you wanting a pen like, ijust structure? :?


Not really.. just something similar to what I have now: (if I had to guess, it's about 18mm diameter or so, much thinner than an iJust)


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the trouble @Amir. Looks like a slight overhang. Think the Nautilus1 is about 19mm diameter, but the new one is 22mm.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the trouble @Amir. Looks like a slight overhang. Think the Nautilus1 is about 19mm diameter, but the new one is 22mm.



Overhang by a mm... But If i were you I'd go for the Nautilus 2 and like a pico mod... That way you've got a stealthy sneaky MTL set up and you can use the pico for a DL tank as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> Overhang by a mm... But If i were you I'd go for the Nautilus 2 and like a pico mod... That way you've got a stealthy sneaky MTL set up and you can use the pico for a DL tank as well


Hm, that is also a good idea.. the Pico (not the Mega version) is small as hell. I assume the Nautilus 2 hasn't reached our shores yet, right?


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hm, that is also a good idea.. the Pico (not the Mega version) is small as hell. I assume the Nautilus 2 hasn't reached our shores yet, right?



Our shores are ripe and rich brother man... We've got em all

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...pire-nautilus-2-mouth-to-lung-22-sub-ohm-tank

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aspire-nautilus-2-flavour-mtl-tank
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hm, that is also a good idea.. the Pico (not the Mega version) is small as hell. I assume the Nautilus 2 hasn't reached our shores yet, right?


It actually has reached our shores a while ago @aktorsyl and it is less expensive than the Nautilus Mini, features top fill, and has an 'inegrated' metal tank protector (whereas many bought the metal sleeves, as you would see on @Amir 's photo above, to protect their Nautilus Minis):

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-2-mouth-to-lung-22-sub-ohm-tank
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (18/4/17)

I'm surprised that nobody has suggested this:







The Limitless Pulse Pod - it's about the size of two USB memory sticks stuck end to end, and works amazingly well for MTL.

Tried it at the Vape Industry last week and loved it. The price point is also good, under R600 if I remember correctly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Alright, so the kit would consist of:

Tank: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire
Mod: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1
Coils: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...heat/products/aspire-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack

Correct combination?

@Fuzz How do the flavour in those units compare to the above?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Alright, so the kit would consist of:
> 
> Tank: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire
> Mod: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1
> ...


Those specific coils are not compatible with the Nautilus (1, mini, or 2. I THINK that the Nautilus X can only use its own 1.5 ohm coils, but I stand to be corrected) tanks. These ones would be:
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-mini-coisl-1-8-ohm-5-pack (the 1.8 ohm ones are currently sold out at Vape Club. The Nautilus 2 comes with one 0.7 ohm and 1.6 ohm coil, though, and I would guess that you would lean towards the 1.6 rather than the 1.8 in any case)

(and, of course, you would need to buy another 18650 or 2 if you don't have a sufficient amount for another mod already)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (18/4/17)

It's decent, though not the best - if anything, I'd liken it as closer to a Twisp than to a 'normal' vape setup.

In terms of the size (being as tall and as thin as a pen), it's phenomenal. Coming back to the flavour though, don't expect bursting flavour as this is designed with higher flavour percentage concentrates in mind (the coil is 3 ohms if I can recall the stats on it) meaning it won't be amazing with normal subohm vape juice. 

This is ultra portable though, if that's what you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/17)

I bought a new battery for the nautilus mini today and it looks pretty good. Pen style stealth 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl (19/4/17)

Damn, that looks good.


----------



## Amir (20/4/17)

Running it with some 'borrowed' twisp musk and loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (24/4/17)

Don't know why it slipped my mind to ask - but what are your takes on the eGO AIO? With the 0.6ohm coils and airflow closed up?


----------



## Lingogrey (24/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Don't know why it slipped my mind to ask - but what are your takes on the eGO AIO? With the 0.6ohm coils and airflow closed up?


For me, the AIO with 0.6 ohm coils (I mentioned it with 1 ohm coils earlier in the thread, but not as with the performance on the stock 0.6 ohm coils) is quite a decent mtl device with the airflow closed up (it's quite a 'loose' MTL draw - kind of an unsatisfying halfway for some perhaps), but strangely enough - ONLY with 70 % VG juice. At first (and numerous times after I tried it with 60 VG / 40 PG, as I thought that this would wick better - but every single time I would find the coils flooding and gurgling on me. With 70 / 30 it does seem to work fine though, and provides relatively good flavor (but not as good as some of the other MTL options that I have tried). At the price point - and with the thinner than 22 mm pen-type being a major consideration, I recommended it to (and sometimes bought for) a number of my smoker friends - but for some strange reason most of theirs have LEGITIMATELY failed them (yeah...many smokers are just looking for excuses, but my one friend is now on her third device {second replacement} - due to leaking / spitback issues which the vendor recognized as legit enough to replace the device), whilst mine is still working fine. Hence, whilst I was very excited about this device initially, I am now very reluctant to recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (24/4/17)

Lingogrey said:


> For me, the AIO with 0.6 ohm coils (I mentioned it with 1 ohm coils earlier in the thread, but not as with the performance on the stock 0.6 ohm coils) is quite a decent mtl device with the airflow closed up (it's quite a 'loose' MTL draw - kind of an unsatisfying halfway for some perhaps), but strangely enough - ONLY with 70 % VG juice. At first (and numerous times after I tried it with 60 VG / 40 PG, as I thought that this would wick better - but every single time I would find the coils flooding and gurgling on me. With 70 / 30 it does seem to work fine though, and provides relatively good flavor (but not as good as some of the other MTL options that I have tried). At the price point - and with the thinner than 22 mm pen-type being a major consideration, I recommended it to (and sometimes bought for) a number of my smoker friends - but for some strange reason most of theirs have LEGITIMATELY failed them (yeah...many smokers are just looking for excuses, but my one friend is now on her third device {second replacement} - due to leaking / spitback issues which the vendor recognized as legit enough to replace the device), whilst mine is still working fine. Hence, whilst I was very excited about this device initially, I am now very reluctant to recommend it.


Ouch! Reading the same thing on a few reviews now.
In the words of George Washington: "Awh helllll naw."

Will keep the Nautilus + Pico on my wishlist for MTL then  Unless I can find a tube battery in place of the Pico - but the Nautilus seems like a safe bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Hi @aktorsyl , you wont go wrong with a Nautilus
My mom uses her Nautilus Mini and more recently her Nautilus X (with the extender) to great effect
The MTL pull on both is lovely and tight

As for the Pico, i have one and I love it
Been a great reliable device and works very nicely and its nice and compact
I prefer it to a tube because it stands more firmly on a desk or surface and less likely to fall over or roll over a table and fall on the floor

PS - loved this thread with all the chirps and thanks @Lingogrey for your valuable contributions here
PPS - i also never got on well with the Aio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (24/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @aktorsyl , you wont go wrong with a Nautilus
> My mom uses her Nautilus Mini and more recently her Nautilus X (with the extender) to great effect
> The MTL pull on both is lovely and tight
> 
> ...


Hahah, I hear ya @Silver - literally the only reason I'm wary of a Pico is that my pocket tends to destroy anything that's in it. It's like a garbage disposal unit. At home I use a wismec Predator but then again - that never goes in my pocket.


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/17)

@Amir & @Lingogrey - you guys rock, thanks for the advice. I ordered the Nautilus 2.
Question though: I also ordered the Aspire Zelos mod for it (in addition to a Pico which I want to use for something else later). My plan is basically to use the Zelos for my MTL tanks (recharging on the go is practical), and the Pico for some DTL tanks. However, the Zelos & Pico will take awhile to get here with the long weekends coming up, so... can I use the Nautilus 2 on my Wismec Predator228 in the meantime? Obviously I'd have to turn the Pred down to 10-15W, but it'll work fine, right?

PS: I also ordered the Spinner Plus battery for when I want a real slim stealth config later on. It's a bit thinner than the Nautilus but eh, it was a good price and it's a versatile little battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> @Amir & @Lingogrey - you guys rock, thanks for the advice. I ordered the Nautilus 2.
> Question though: I also ordered the Aspire Zelos mod for it (in addition to a Pico which I want to use for something else later). My plan is basically to use the Zelos for my MTL tanks (recharging on the go is practical), and the Pico for some DTL tanks. However, the Zelos & Pico will take awhile to get here with the long weekends coming up, so... can I use the Nautilus 2 on my Wismec Predator228 in the meantime? Obviously I'd have to turn the Pred down to 10-15W, but it'll work fine, right?
> 
> PS: I also ordered the Spinner Plus battery for when I want a real slim stealth config later on. It's a bit thinner than the Nautilus but eh, it was a good price and it's a versatile little battery.



It will work just fine on the predator for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

